# Quick update on Penzoil EURO LX for my particular car.



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> I lost a lot of turbo spooling speed, the old oil allowed the turbo to spool up much, much faster.
> I will have to see how the OCI progresses, if it stays the same I will go back to the Motul 8100 X-Clean EFE product.
> So more turbo lag and less crisp fuel pedal. I didnt expect this with the oil as it is rated for better overall fuel mileage I thought the spool time would relatively stay the same. I have not checked my Map sensor will do that tomorrow. It was an abrupt change so expect no problem, oil fill level is the same.
> Cheers.


Is your car the LUZ Gen 1? This is posted in Gen 2. Can't say I've seen the difference in either my Gen 1s or Gen 2s, I've been running mostly the Penzoil in both, though I did try some Amsoil at one time, and could not detect a noticable difference in turbo spool time on that particular Gen 1, thought the Kerma TDI tune that I tried made a big difference in throuttle response and turbo spool time. I would think it's unlikely oil that is within the specified viscosity range will cause a measureable difference in turbo spool times.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Guess it ended up not being the best oil there is for these cars....eh?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ma v e n said:


> Guess it ended up not being the best oil there is for these cars....eh?


Your right so far. Protects better drives much worse. Just what I have seen.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> Is your car the LUZ Gen 1? This is posted in Gen 2. Can't say I've seen the difference in either my Gen 1s or Gen 2s, I've been running mostly the Penzoil in both, though I did try some Amsoil at one time, and could not detect a noticable difference in turbo spool time on that particular Gen 1, thought the Kerma TDI tune that I tried made a big difference in throuttle response and turbo spool time. I would think it's unlikely oil that is within the specified viscosity range will cause a measureable difference in turbo spool times.


I used to have a Gen 1 and I should have kept it, anyway. I now have a Gen 2. 
I am very sensitive to any changes in how my cars drive.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I cleaned my Map thoroughly and my Maf I will let you know over the week if there is any changes.

Does anyone have the new calibration numbers?. I think my ECU was updated, even after I said not to update.


----------

